# Aide avant achat iPad 2017, air ou air 2



## Kayaink (16 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrait acheter un iPad mais j'avoue être novice en la matière, je n'en ai jamais eu et j'ai un smartphone sous Android. 

J'ai envie de franchir le pas depuis longtemps alors je cherche un iPad et l'iPhone suivra en décembre.

J'ai la possibilité d'acheter d'occasion un iPad air à 220€ , je me demande si c'est un bon investissement vu que c'est un produit qui a quelques années tout de même, finalement il n'y a pas tant d'écart que ça niveau tarifs avec un iPad 2017 en neuf. 

Mon usage , ça remplacera en grande partie un pc portable qui sert très peu, j'ai une toute petite connexion internet (vive la campagne...!), Ça sera surtout pour de la petite bureautique, navigation web, consultation mail, stockage de photos. 

J'attend vos avis sur la question 
Merci à vous


----------



## lostOzone (16 Novembre 2017)

Le seul conseil que j’ai c’est de ne pas faire de l’iPad un appareil de stockage pour photo. L’iPad ça casse facilement. Il faut le sauvegarder. Sans le cloud c’est sur un PC avec iTunes.


----------



## Kayaink (17 Novembre 2017)

D'accord merci je prends le conseil.
J'hésite on m'a proposé un air wifi + cellulaire qui a peu servi à 250€, est ce que ça reste fluide et réactif malgres les quelques années qui se sont écoulées depuis la sortie ?
Merci


----------



## lostOzone (17 Novembre 2017)

Déjà que la Air 2 date alors le 1 ça n'est pas à conseiller. Prends plutôt un iPad 2017


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Novembre 2017)

Moi je dirais un iPad 2017, on en trouve en plus en ce moment sur le refurb


----------



## Everyc (27 Novembre 2017)

Perso j’ai choisi un iPad 2017 et j’en suis très contente . J’avais un smartphones androïd aussi d ailleurs iOS ma tellement Plus je suis passé sur iPhone. J’aime la rapidité et la simplicité c’est un très bon choix. Bonne achat


----------



## Kayaink (28 Novembre 2017)

J'avoue je comprends  J'ai acheté un air d'occasion pour tester ios et ça m'a tellement plu que j'ai commandé un 2017, plus qu'à revendre le air Passage à l' iphone bientôt également


----------



## Everyc (28 Novembre 2017)

On se rend compte qu’on a moin de problème sur iOS et pis mon iPhone et iPad communique mieux avec ma tv et imprimante que sur androïd ou fallait bidouiller


----------



## vbarousse (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise au quotidien un iPad Air première génération pour du surf sur Internet, mails, un peu de bureautique, prise de photos (oui oui...) et tests des applis que je développe. Je ne peux pas le comparer à une version 2017, mais en utilisation courante, je ne constate pas de ralentissements, même sous iOS 11. Je ne ressent aucunement le besoin de le renouveler.
Après, en achat d'occasion, à 250 Euros en version cellular, pourquoi pas, c'est avant tout une question de budget ! Attention quand même à l'usure de la batterie (si possible vérifier avec un logiciel de test), car le changement chez Apple est pas donné !


----------

